# Names for one male and two female rats?



## rosesandarrows (Feb 15, 2011)

So I have been searching the internet searching for names for groups of rats. So far I have come up with Sweetpea and Chickpea but I can't seem to find another name with the suffix "pea". Any suggestions will be helpful and the names would be for a group of 3 rats 1 male 2 female. I haven't decided on the colours but I particularly like (don't worry I care a lot more about the personality of the rat not the colour) : Champagne rats, Topaz varigenated, Black badger, Masked, Varigenated, agouti essex, Roan and albino/ PEW. *Please no rude comments* (I don't like getting told off )


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I wasn't so much worried about the personality of the rats, as the health and background 
I'm not 'telling you off' as such, but my honest and sincere advice is that you do a lot more research about breeding, health and rat genetics before going through with this - the old thing about 'breeding trios' seems to be something only used in the reptile society, who need lots of constant babies to feed their collection. 

The 2:1 ratio is basically to provide maximum output with no breaks, so a lone male would be very lonely indeed when he's not visiting his girls, and he couldn't live with them constantly because the poor girls would be having litter on top of litter - they can breed again about three weeks after giving birth, and it's a lot of strain on the body to be feeding babies and growing babies at the same time, plus I doubt you'd want that many that quickly, you need to see them grow and develop so you can decide which are suitable to be held back to breed.

Have you approached any reputable breeders on the NFRS who breed one of the varieties you like and asked about being mentored or helping them out with any of their own litters just so you can see what it's like? A lot can go wrong, and if you really want to do this, I can't stop you but I can give you all the knowledge and advice I've learnt in my 6 years of ratkeeping, and I haven't even bred a litter.

My main aim of this post isn't to have a go at you, I've learnt I cannot stop people once they've got their minds set on something like this, but please, please, for the sake of the rats, do it the right way, really research your variety, the genetics behind it, and the rats you use as your foundation stock. We on the rodent forum don't hate all rat breeders, only bad ones.


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Sorry no help on names i'm terrible for thinking of them too but good luck for when you get them! Argent i read on another post made my the OP and its a neutered male and 2 females they're getting


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

peter0 said:


> Sorry no help on names i'm terrible for thinking of them too but good luck for when you get them! Argent i read on another post made my the OP and its a neutered male and 2 females they're getting


Oh right...I just presumed because of the ratio, the mention of colours (then personality over colour) and the asking for no rude comments suggested she was intending to breed


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Haha yeah i can see what you mean, someone asked in the last post and she replied that it was definately a neutered boy


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2012)

Without pictures I am useless with names


----------



## rosesandarrows (Feb 15, 2011)

Yeah sorry I keep on forgetting to say that they're pets and they will be neutered I only said I didn't want to be told off because I don't like confrontation


----------



## rosesandarrows (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm just looking for a nice family pet


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2012)

rosesandarrows said:


> Yeah sorry I keep on forgetting to say that they're pets and they will be neutered I only said I didn't want to be told off because I don't like confrontation


Will you be neutering him yourself, or will he be coming already neutered?


----------



## rosesandarrows (Feb 15, 2011)

I don't know because I was planning to get them from a rescue so I really don't know but he probably will be neutered before I get him because the charity will make sure


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Will you be neutering him yourself, or will he be coming already neutered?


I believe she'll be getting them from Wood Green so I think he'll already be neutered

I'm afraid I'm useless with names, the only 'pea' affixes I cant think of are blackeyed pea & asparagus pea


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> I believe she'll be getting them from Wood Green so I think he'll already be neutered
> 
> I'm afraid I'm useless with names, the only 'pea' affixes I cant think of are blackeyed pea & asparagus pea


Oh yeah, I think I remember reading that :thumbup1:


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

What about Peawee for the boy? Who says the pea has to go last


----------



## rosesandarrows (Feb 15, 2011)

Yep I probably will be getting them from Wood Green I love the name Peawee! Thank you Kittenfostermummy


----------



## DeadLee (Feb 22, 2012)

Does it have to be a pea name? What about names like pumpkin? It's still vegetable related


----------



## rosesandarrows (Feb 15, 2011)

No it's just I'd like names that rhyme or something like that


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

how about name them after nuts?
like Peanut, Cashew, Pistachio(thats my piggy ), Nutty, Almond etc?
i know they dont rhyme but i love peanut for a rodent name


----------

